# How stupid do people get...



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I don't find this cute...


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

Not only is that poisonous to the cockatiel.. it seems to be promoting "cancer sticks". I personally hate any forms of "smoking". 
Poor thing. Some owners are extremely irresponsible.


----------



## 4LovelyTiels (Feb 19, 2009)

Not funny...not funny at all.


----------



## Cannuck2007 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very sad.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

How stupid.  Poor tiel to be stuck with owners who let that happen.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They obviously _*don't*_ have brains.


----------



## Raven2322 (Mar 1, 2008)

I hate stupid people and I hate stupid bird owners even more.


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

agreed.. i don't understand how people can find this "cute" or "funny". animal cruelty =[


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thats terrible


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

uuhh what :censor:.people like that should not own animals


----------



## skylerevers (Jan 18, 2009)

WOW. See, this is why I like animals more than humans.


----------



## shy bird (Feb 13, 2009)

i agree.ppl are so mean


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I've seen that before and it makes me disgusted and angry every time.


----------

